# Amtrak Sleeper vs Via Rails Sleeper Is The Big Price Difference Worth



## seat38a

I was doing a price check on Via Rail to see how much a trip on the Canadian would cost. It does make Amtrak's prices seem like Walmart's prices in comparison.

Prices Based On Two People Traveling Together Departing On 11/11/2014

Amtrak SEA -> Chicago (Empire Builder)

Low Bucket Bedroom Total: $1735.00

Canadian Vancouver -> Toronto

Low Bucket Total: $2721.60 CAD = 2538.33 USD

Now after doing other random date searches, it looks like Via Rail is much much higher than Amtrak. Is Via Rail's amenities and food that much better than our Amtrak? Also, on Amtrak you can sleep up to three in a bedroom by just paying the third person's coach train fare, but for a three person room will run $4762 CAD. Are they anymore profitable than Amtrak with such high prices?

Even coach fares on are $400+ while Amtrak it is $174.00


----------



## Anderson

This is an open question. At least part of the reason behind the differential is that the Canadian dollar has been strong in recent years. 14 years ago (June 2000), the Canadian dollar was only worth USD0.67 (or put another way, one USD=1.47CAD). Knock numbers from that era into the formula and most of VIA's pricing issues vanish (as of yesterday, one USD=1.07CAD)...at that exchange rate, the low bucket Canadian would cost USD1851, which is almost parity.

The other thing to remember is that on the Canadian, you get four nights/three days. On the Empire Builder, you get two nights, one day, and parts of two other days. Probably a better comparison would be WAS-SEA, which is going to add a few hundred dollars to the comparison price.


----------



## tomfuller

For a truer price comparison, get the fare from SEA to Buffalo plus a night in a US hotel before taking the Maple Leaf into Toronto.


----------



## Bob Dylan

VIA's regular fares are high but if you are flexible in your travel dates and can snag an Express Fare(Best) or a 50% off fare on the Candian you can save mucho dinero!

Via.ca shows these fares throughout the year but they go fast and they don't show up during busy times like Summer and during Holidays!

I rode from Vancouver to Toronto in a cabin for one in Feb. (Amtrak calls a room like this a roomette but its a little smaller, has a toliet and is only for one person) for $500 CDN! Cabins for 2 were around $800 then and a Lower Berth (very comfortable!) in a Section was $350 and an Upper was $250! The Coach fare was $150!!!!!

The Food, the Budd Equipment,the Service and the Scenery are Fantastic,

Its a Bucket List trip!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I think if you really want to try out VIA Rail, try the Skeena before the Canadian. That is a daytime trip, with an overnight stop in Prince George, so you have no need to book a Sleeper. If you like the Skeena, then you might do the Canadian next. That's the way I'm trying to do it. AFAIK, the Skeena has the Budds, has the scenery, has the same locomotive, and has great service, just not the food, but it's a good "primer".


----------



## pennyk

I rode the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver in December 2010 using an Express Fare in a room for 2. The trip was magnificent and the fare was much less than Amtrak. I think even at full fare, the trip is worth it.


----------



## caravanman

It is a great trip on the Canadian... One is made to feel a little more valued as a "Canadian" sleeper passenger than on Amtrak. Like Jim, I snagged a bargain fare and got a single roomette for around $525 CAD, a couple of years back. Good interesting food. Champagne was served as we left Toronto, and at regular intervals along the way. Hic! Bit sad to confess to ending my trip in the Vancouver youth hostel after my brief taste of the champagne lifestyle!

Ed


----------



## henryj

seat38a said:


> Is Via Rail's amenities and food that much better than our Amtrak?


In a word............YES, and the Toronto to Vancouver route is longer and it's three nights out. But right now you are in the summer season. Via has two price levels. It's much cheaper before Memorial Day and after Labor Day(or something like that). As stated above, if you are flexible on dates they have express deals that are as much as 70% off if you can catch one of these.


----------



## pennyk

henryj said:


> seat38a said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Via Rail's amenities and food that much better than our Amtrak?
> 
> 
> 
> In a word............YES, and the Toronto to Vancouver route is longer and it's three nights out.
Click to expand...

When I traveled on the Canadian a few years ago, it was 4 nights. I believe it may still be 4 nights/3 days.


----------



## jis

Once upon a time it used to be three night. Now it is four.


----------



## William W.

I'm looking at doing a Vancouver to Toronto trip trip next summer. I'd fly to Seattle (or potentially take the EB), spend a few days there, take Cascades to Vancover, and be on my way. It looks like it would be a really cool trip, especially with the older (but better) equipment.


----------



## chakk

Summer fares on the Canadian will definitely be higher (than winter fares). And the train consist will be MUCH longer -- as in, AT LEAST twice as long. Definitiely a trip to be on your bucket list.


----------



## Bob Dylan

As was said, if you go in the Summer the consist will be very long including Three Dome cars, the Park Car (Lounge/Dome), Two Diners and multiple Sleepers! Also it will be High Bucket, up to Three times as much as in the Winter or an Express or 50% Off Fare!

If you can swing it the Winter ( Christmas/New Years excluded) up to May is the overall Best time to ride this Dream Train!


----------



## Eric S

Let me add to the list of people who highly recommend taking the Canadian if you are able to do so. I rode westbound Toronto-Vancouver in February 2013 and would gladly do it again if I had/when I have the opportunity.


----------



## seat38a

Do the bedrooms on the Canadian have private showers like on Amtrak? I can't seem to find some solid pictures of what the interiors look like.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

seat38a said:


> Do the bedrooms on the Canadian have private showers like on Amtrak? I can't seem to find some solid pictures of what the interiors look like.


No, on the Budd equipment used on the Canadian there is one shower per sleeping car and it occupies the space once used by an Lower/Upper Berth.

Only on the Ocean that uses the Renaissance equipment is there a private shower in the Deluxe Cabins.


----------



## FreeskierInVT

For those that have taken the Canadian, would you recommend going eastbound or westbound in terms of scenery, etc? The Canadian is certainly on my bucket list, and I'm eyeing it for mid-January during my winter break.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Westbound you will see more of the Beautiful Mountain scenery around Jasper and the Frazer Rivwr Valley around Vancouver! Plus the Sunlight will last a little longer heading West ( in the winter days are short up that way!) and if on time( this train often runs very late due to CN Freight Congestion), get to see Winnipeg during daylight during the crew change layover! ( it will be Very Cold in Winterpeg!! LOL)

I suggest that either way you plan an overnight in Toronto or Vancouver before and after you catch the Canadian since both cities are great places and after 3 1/2 Days/4 nights on the Train you'll want to take a break before traveling on ! ( and the Train from Vancouver to Seattle is lots better than the bus if you're connecting in SEA! If you're flying home you can take the Sky Train to the Vancouver Airport or the Light Rail to Sea-Tac!)


----------



## Paul CHI

My wife and I did Vancouver - Toronto the 3rd week of January 2014. No comparison with Amtrak, which we have done multiple times. Beds are more comfortable, great crew, and they serve real food in the diner. The club car with its forward facing dome is a treaure. Thinking of doing it again but not sure whether to do west or east. I hated Pearson airport for our return trip back to the US.


----------



## Ryan

All of you folks that have done winter trips - are the short days a real impediment to seeing the sights, or was it OK? I guess it would be really nice if you could time the trip to a full moon...


----------



## Bob Dylan

They are short Ryan, but as you say,if it's a clear night with a moon lighting up the snow its pretty memorable from a Dome!

Also if you're lucky and have a Northern Lights night ( they are rare in the South but up around Edmonton there's a good chance for a Magic Light Show!) its Memory Book stuff!

I personally think riding West from Toronto to Vancouver is the way to go since you have more sun light and the Frazer River Valley into Vancouver is in daylight,but both directions are good!


----------



## Paul CHI

The club car has a very cozy bar on the lower level below the dome. It's a great place to hang out for happy hour when the sun sets early, Then head for that beautiful diner and enjoy dinner, back to the room for some time with a good book, and off to that comfortable bed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

That photo is the Diner, right? I don't believe VIA Rail has something called a "club car".


----------



## Bob Dylan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That photo is the Diner, right? I don't believe VIA Rail has something called a "club car".


Think he's talking about the Park Car!


----------



## Paul CHI

This is what I was calling the Club Car.


----------



## chakk

Paul CHI said:


> This is what I was calling the Club Car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> img__695.jpg


Which is better known as the Park Car, since all are named after Canadian national parks.


----------



## chakk

RyanS said:


> All of you folks that have done winter trips - are the short days a real impediment to seeing the sights, or was it OK? I guess it would be really nice if you could time the trip to a full moon...


Even if there is no moon, the lights are turned down (or off completely?) in the dome at night, so with the expected snow on the ground, you will get a good view. I think the bigger problem with winter travel was when the snow was fresh -- a fast moving Canadian would kick up so much snow that views even from the dome were impaired.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Well I found this: http://www.brendansadventures.com/photos-taking-via-rail-across-canada/.

Turned down sounds right, they seem to have the little lights along the bases of the seats pointing across the aisle.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> ..........I don't believe VIA Rail has something called a "club car".


VIA does have a car I would consider a Club Car, it's the 'Glenfraser' and it was recently used a couple of weeks ago on the Ocean's 110th Anniversary. Here it is (along with some interior shots) departing Halifax on July 4.




I guess it's all in your personal interpretation of 'Club Car'. For a number of years, CN called their first-class day time cars 'Clubs' as did early VIA. Then they became 'VIA-1' and now 'Business Class' cars. VIA is restoring the 2+1 seating arrangement found in the original Clubs to the rebuilt LRC cars.


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> That photo is the Diner, right? I don't believe VIA Rail has something called a "club car".


The photo is of the diner...the Park car has a small bar-lounge below its dome, in addition to the rear 'bullet' lounge.

edit: found some photo's of the "mural lounge" here... http://destinationmike.blogspot.com/2012/03/exclusive-park-car-on-via-rail.html


----------



## lyke99

Just got back from a circle trip from Minnesota to the west coast, across Canada, then back from Montreal on the U.S. side. Our night on the Lake Shore Limited coming home was punctuated with comments like, "I miss the thick mattress, and the plush bedding, and the chocolate with turn down service, and the Park car." The cost is higher, yes, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## William W.

My attendant on the Silver Star left chocolates in the room


----------



## Bob Dylan

William W. said:


> My attendant on the Silver Star left chocolates in the room


That kind of waste is why the troops in the Middle East can't get hot meals and we have $9 Hamburgers and Wine served for Free on these Luxury Land Cruises!

Round up the lynch mob, er Congressional Commitee, hearings are in order!!!!


----------

